# Dark Rock Pro 3 - DDR Platz Probleme?



## L4stH0pe (5. April 2014)

Hallo,
und zwar habe ich eine kleine Frage.
Ich besitze das ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME und den DR Pro 3.
Das Mainboard besitzt 4 DIMM Plätze. Würde der Platz ausreichen, falls ich den Pro 3 anbringe?

Besitze mehr oder weniger diese momentan:
http://www.amazon.de/Kingston-KHX21...d=1396681932&sr=8-1&keywords=ddr3+ram+2133mhz

Kingston HyperX PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Caseking.de 

Caseking.de 

Caseking.de 

Würden diese RAMs passen? (Höhe bzw. kompatibel)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Chemenu (5. April 2014)

Die RAM Riegel mit hohen Kühlkörpern werden wohl nicht passen, es sei denn es ist genug Platz zwischen Sockel und Steckplätzen.
Hier kannst Du die Abmessungen des DRP3 nachsehen: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk019/bk019_dim_de.pdf

Laut dem Datenblatt beträgt der Platz zwischen Sockel und Unterkante des Kühlers nur 39mm. Die Kingston HyperX z.B. würden also noch unter den Kühler passen, die Beast und Avexir nicht. 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn der Platz zwischen Sockel und RAM Slots ausreicht kannst Du auch die hohen Speicherriegel nehmen.
Wenn Du den Kühler auf den Sockel setzt siehst Du ja ob der Kühler über die RAM Slots hinaus ragt. Falls nur der erste Slot blockiert wird und Du sowieso nur 2 Speicherriegel einsetzten möchtest, dann kannst Du auch die beiden äusseren, schwarzen Slots bestücken.


----------



## L4stH0pe (5. April 2014)

Hatte vor, alle zu benutzen


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2014)

Du besitzt doch Board, Kühler und RAM bereits - steck das RAM halt einfach mal rein und sieh nach, ob es passen würde und wenn ja: wie viel höher anderes RAM sein darf, wenn du neues dazukaufst ^^


----------

